# Test Thread



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

A thread to test features

Header AHeader B12


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

Test 1​Test 2​Test 3​


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

casportpony said:


> A thread to test features
> 
> Header AHeader B12


This is so cool!


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

@TwoCrows, come look!


----------



## TwoCrows (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello Kathy!


----------



## TwoCrows (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok, now I see the update, the reply box looks different.


----------



## TwoCrows (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow, lots of windows come down.


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

TwoCrows said:


> Ok, now I see the update, the reply box looks different.


When you quote it looks different too!


----------



## TwoCrows (Dec 29, 2020)

What does that counter clockwise arrow thingy do?


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

TwoCrows said:


> What does that counter clockwise arrow thingy do?


This one?



It's "undo"


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## TwoCrows (Dec 29, 2020)

casportpony said:


> This one?
> View attachment 79910
> It's "undo"


Yes!


----------



## TwoCrows (Dec 29, 2020)

What does it "undo"?


----------



## TwoCrows (Dec 29, 2020)

I see it replaces deleted text? I suppose if you typed something,  erased it and then realized you needed it back, that arrow would come in handy!


----------



## Kiki (Dec 29, 2020)

casportpony said:


> When you quote it looks different too!
> View attachment 79909


----------



## Kiki (Dec 29, 2020)

🍎🍌


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

This is cool!


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

TwoCrows said:


> I see it replaces deleted text? I suppose if you typed something,  erased it and then realized you needed it back, that arrow would come in handy!


Yes, I do a lot of them!


----------



## Nifty (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow, y'all were up EARLY!

We're trying to edit the buttons on the toolbar to best reflect what buttons are used the most, but also trying to keep organization, usage on various devices, etc. in mind.

If you (or others) have specific suggestion on the order / display of the buttons, let me know. I can't promise we'll make the changes, but I can promise we'll read and review them!


----------



## Nifty (Dec 29, 2020)

To reiterate: I'm 100% open to altering the buttons more, but I also know it will be COMPLETELY impossible to please everyone all the time with which buttons show, when, where, etc.

... but we'll do the best we can to accommodate the most peeps!


----------



## casportpony (Dec 29, 2020)

I think as long as people have their smileys you're good!  I think it's great the way it is. I got my tables and my horizontal lines, so I'm good.







1234


----------



## MarkJr (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey @Kiki  respond to this please.


----------



## Kiki (Dec 29, 2020)

Something Cool said:


> Hey @Kiki  respond to this please.


Ok


----------



## MarkJr (Dec 29, 2020)

Kiki said:


> Ok


Glorious silence!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## casportpony (Dec 30, 2020)

abcdef


----------



## casportpony (Dec 30, 2020)

casportpony said:


> abcdef


@Nifty "select" to quote on tables works now!


----------



## casportpony (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## casportpony (Jan 4, 2021)

@Nifty, love the new "preview"!


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 4, 2021)

casportpony said:


> Test 1​Test 2​Test 3​


----------



## casportpony (Jan 11, 2021)

Daxigait said:


>


Hi there!


----------



## casportpony (Jan 23, 2021)

@Nifty, I love this new feature!


----------

